# what is wrong with me?



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Ok, I'm not sure what is wrong with me, if theres actually anything wrong at all, but I'd really like ur opinion on it.I'm IBS-D and say I have an attack on Tuesday and I have on a pink teeshirt..well after that I refuse to wear a pink teeshirt on any Tuesday...EVER. Or say I have an attack on Saturday morning, and the night before I drank a glass of iced water in a plastic cup, well I refuse to drink ice water in plastic cups at night, EVER...a glass cup is ok, but not plastic. I won't wear certain shoes with certain pants, and I refuse to listen to certain cd's while I'm driving, the list goes on and on...and these are just like four examples of the thousands of things that I now refuse to do, but I don't know why! It terrifies me to even think about doing these small things that I shouldn't think twice about. I didn't even know I did this, until my mom told me to take my dog for a walk, and I said I couldn't because the last time I took her for a walk around this time, I had to run home because I had a bad case of the D's... Does anyone do this? Is it anxiety, or OCD, or what? PLEEAAASE respond!! I'm going crazy, and quickly running out of clothes to wear and songs to listen to in the car!







Lindsay


----------



## triage999 (Oct 3, 2003)

I am no expert but it sounds like a bit of both to me, maybe anti anxiety drugs will help because they have shown to be beneficial in OCD too. People with more experience on this board should be along to help with your question too and advise you where to go.Jo x


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi LIndsay, I'd say its just your body/minds way of coping. All I can say is that I can relate, as I often tend to relate innocent things with being sick. Do you have a psychiatrist or psychologist? If you can find a good one, these guys can help, even if its just to tell you youre not crazy  marriah


----------



## floridian (Sep 18, 2003)

In psychological terms, this is a conditioned response. Similarly, people often develop a dislike for a food if they eat it shortly before becoming ill - in some cases (a food allergy or an unsanitary restaurant) this learning can be life saving. But losing a taste for pineapple because it was eaten right before becoming sea sick is not an adaptive response - the 'learning' is not meaningful. Anxiety and obsessive-compulsive disorder occur together more often than by chance. With many anxiety disorders, the brain will go into overdrive to avoid a repeat of an stressful situation. Links between behaviors and stress become magnified, even when they don't make sense (illusory correlation). As triage999 said, the things that treat anxiety are also the things that treat OCD. Medicines and cognitive therapy are both useful to get back to a rational, happy self. Diet and excercise can also be helpful.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

like someone said above me,Cognative Therapy(cbt)is so important for you right now.I was in the same place that you were,I remember once,getting into a friend's car,and she asked me if I wanted to go out for icecream,and I just broke down and started to cry because even just the thought of something that could give me ibs-d,made me anxious,it's very common forpeople who get panic attacks to start having symptoms of OCD,because you constantly feel this need to be in control,like ,"ok,I don't go to that bar,of I don't fly in planes,or I don't wear that pink t-shirt" even though we know it's wacky and doesn't make sense,it's just that we are feeling very vulnerable and are trying to put our lives in a very SAFE order.I used to be that way with food,I'd only eat toast,cause it was a safe food,now I eat almost everything,excpet for coffee,and spicy foods.anyway,go see a therapist,it's so important to talk about these things.It took me a long time to get certain things,I was given books to read,and homework,like daily charts and stuff,it gives you something to think about,I mean when you are doing the homework,you feel less anxious,when you know more about you are feeling.I know so bad how you feel,and I'm sending out hugs to you,my heart is crushing right now,because I know how difficult and scary and frustrating it can be.but I'm here for you and if you ever need to talk,feel free to drop me a note.take care,SG


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Lindsay I can really emphathize with you. The things you mentioned do sound like a form of OCD. I agree that counseling would really help, as would one of the antidepressants that also works with OCD. A psychologist once gave me an excellent book called "The OCD Workbook, your guide to Breaking Free from Obsessive Compulsive Disorder".I hope that you can find what works for you. I truly now how frustrating it can be and how it can consume your life and your thoughts.Take care.


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Aww thank yall so much for your advice! I'm going to see a therapist on tuesday so hopefully they can diagnose me with whatevers wrong. If any of yall have any experience with seeking professional help please read my "going to the therapist" post and respond! Thanks again!







 Lindsay


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

sounds like ocd to me. i have it too to a degree. i find damage limitation is better than trying to be normal. for instance if i find myself checking something, like a gas oven being turned off, too long, i decide how many times i'll check it in future, then cut it down to the miniumum. maybe you could break your taboos slightly e.g letting yourself wear a pink T two days a week, then three etc. you still retain control like this - it's YOU deciding.


----------



## 16631 (Apr 21, 2005)

I do this, too. It's avoidance because you tell yourself that if you don't do/see/etc. what you were doing when your attack occured, that it won't come back. I have had a hard time too -- certain TV shows that were on when I had panic, I stay away from. You're not alone, you're not going crazy.


----------



## 14541 (Apr 2, 2005)

I don't think it is an ocd-I think it is a normal reaction to a stressful situation. In your mind you have associated certain things with getting sick. I have done the same thing. I got sick last year a a certain restaurant and only today was I willing to go back there-I had asscoiated the restaurant itself with my attack instead of maybe other more realistic triggers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Linday - sounds bizarre but your story really cheered me up. I'm 42, a mum of 3 and I'm EXACTLY the same. I'm a typical scouser (Liverpool!!) - need to have something to worry about, wake up at 5.00am every morning, making a mental list of what to worry about - eg, oh my GOD, my son has no clean shirts, oh my god, who did I upset yesterday in my daughter's playground (not that I usually upset many people), what symptoms do I have, yes, I MUST have bowel/stomach cancer etc etc. Have to have the radio on for my early morning bath, to kind of drown out my worry thoughts. Believe it or not, I come across as dead bubbly, confident, hold down a reasonably pressured job, manage 3 kids and a dog and a husband!! (not necessarily in that order) but hey, I think what keeps me afloat is a sense of humour. We are all wierd and wonderful aren't we.Keep smiling!!!Sue


----------



## 23371 (May 28, 2005)

Hey GypsyCat, You are not alone at all. I do these SAME things. I also have friends that do it to. Not only for stomach pains or anxiety but for anything, like for example if you had a bad day or things just didn't work out. I will avoid wearing those same clothes again, in that order or sometimes at all. Some might say it's superstition or a coincidence but I find it to be true.It might be a sub-conscience feeling. But I don't find it to be ab-normal.Hope that helps -Claudz


----------



## 17182 (May 31, 2005)

I have anxiety induced D and taking Buspar a mild sedative has given me my lifeback. Your not alone...Hugs.


----------

